# Anyone know of a stolen Cervelo Soloist



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

This one was offered to friend, and the deal seemed too good to be true:

Cervello Soloist Carbon
Record Cranks
Full Dura-Ace components
Zipp wheels

email me at steve a t thinkcooper d o t com


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

The story unfolds - Owner has been located. The bike is getting returned to the Santa Cruz shop that originally sold it, to reunite the bike with the owner. Yay!


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I was going to say it was mine. I'll give you $250 for it. Oh well, I guess mine is still out there .


----------

